# Baby snakes found in a wall



## Renenet (Dec 21, 2012)

So after the snakes in the wardrobe, we have snakes in the wall of a childcare centre. Loads of baby snakes. Awwww.

Baby pythons close doors at childcare centre - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 21, 2012)

hehe my daughter would be there catching them...

- - - Updated - - -

hehe my daughter would be there catching them...


----------



## Renenet (Dec 22, 2012)

So would I!


----------



## Mitella (Jan 12, 2013)

Wish it was my wall


----------



## Shotta (Jan 12, 2013)

ha ha i remember seeing that the female darwin was pretty and biig
thanks for sharing


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jan 12, 2013)

Aww how cool, wish I was there too, there might have been a few missing but hey, they would of had a nice home 
Just kidding, I don't believe in wild snakes living in captivity, still they are pretty cute .


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 12, 2013)

Snakes on planes, in wardrobes,in kids beds, in hospital beds and in child care centres. 
Pretty good world IMO :lol:. Very jealous of the kids. Bet they don't realise how lucky they are haha.


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 12, 2013)

Childcare centres are my major customers! I think it is because of a large number of eyes on the lookout for kiddie danger!


----------



## TheReptileben (Jan 12, 2013)

the stuff people were postin on facebook about them shows how much we have to go in getting people to realise the beauty of the animals I will give you a few examples "dump 'em in a bucket or petrol and light the b******ds" "send them to me I will take great pleasure in removing each ones head' this really makes me so upset to read these things


----------



## Leasdraco (Jan 12, 2013)

TheReptileben said:


> the stuff people were postin on facebook about them shows how much we have to go in getting people to realise the beauty of the animals I will give you a few examples "dump 'em in a bucket or petrol and light the b******ds" "send them to me I will take great pleasure in removing each ones head' this really makes me so upset to read these things



Unfortunately i hear much the same things. Its horrible to hear these things and that people have such a bad attitude towards our beautiful animals.


----------



## Renenet (Jan 12, 2013)

TheReptileben said:


> the stuff people were postin on facebook about them shows how much we have to go in getting people to realise the beauty of the animals I will give you a few examples "dump 'em in a bucket or petrol and light the b******ds" "send them to me I will take great pleasure in removing each ones head' this really makes me so upset to read these things



About these snakes? That's so sad - and not a little disturbing.


----------

